# Case fans have 4 pin FEMALE molex. HELP?



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

My new case has 8 fans total. They all have 4-pin FEMALE molex power connectors. How do I connect them all if the PSU has FEMALE molex connectors too?

I can't seem to find male to male adapters anywhere.

Also, here's my build. It's my first time building as well. I haven't purchased anything yet except the HD and win7 x64. Please comment and tell me if everything seems okay:

Newegg.com - Public Wish List


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You said you didn't buy anything but the HD and Windows. Do you already have a case? There are two listed in that wish list, which one are you getting? If the fans are anything like other case fans they either have a combo plug (m/f) or they have two plugs coming off the line, one male one female.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a picture from the Azza case of the molex connector:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AZZA/Hurrican_2000/images/innerpowersupplybay.jpg


----------



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

Heh, that's REALLY weird. Check out the Newegg images, they are all female connectors...

Newegg.com - AZZA Hurrican 2000 CSAZ-2000 Black SECC Japanese Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

*EDIT:* Sorry I totally missed your first post. I did not buy the case yet. I'm judging by pictures as to what cables, exts, plugs, etc that I'll need. You sure there's 2 cases in that list? I've double checked, I'm only seeing the Azza Hurrican 2000.


----------



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ah nvm, I guess the molex connectors are double sided. One side is female and the other is male. I did not see this, a friend just pointed it out to me though.

Sorry for the confusion.

On an earlier note though, how's the hardware look? I'm iffy on that PSU only because I've never really heard of Apevia outside a few cases. It's got good reviews though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, addressing the fans-8fans is overkill. A 120mm in front and rear is the standard and most always more than enough. 
Cases that throw in a bunch of fans are commonly made from lower quality material and add the fans to make a better looking deal.You could do better for that price.
Azza PSU's are not good quality. 
Personally, I'm not at all thrilled with Zotac products. EVGA-Asus are top of the line Nvidia chipped GPU's.
4GB RAM sticks seem to have some problems and 4GB (2X2) is more than sufficient.
I would suggest looking at our suggested builds list for ideas. The $1200 Intel build would be very close to what you have and it uses top quality hardware. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Re fan connectors on AZZA case:

That would be a pass through connector. female and male on same connector. Allows you to daisy chain several fans from the same power supply cable or controller channel.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Re fan connectors on AZZA case:
> 
> That would be a pass through connector. female and male on same connector. Allows you to daisy chain several fans from the same power supply cable or controller channel.


And makes a mess of wiring. :grin:


----------

